# La sincérité de poildep



## Bilbo (19 Mai 2005)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui ce coup de boule de poildep.


			
				poildep via les coups de boules a dit:
			
		

> à salaud, salaud et demi   :love: (l'un de ces smileys est sincère  )


Je ne dirai rien quant à la qualité de nos échanges via les voies privées, ce n'est pas le propos.  En revanche, j'ai du mal à interpréter son message. Vous qui l'avez fréquenté bien plus que moi en ces lieux, aidez moi ; répondez au sondage pour que je puisse faire la réplique adéquate. 



À+


----------



## anntraxh (19 Mai 2005)

a voté !


----------



## Bilbo (19 Mai 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> a voté !


En plus tu le connais dans la vraie vie. Je vais voter comme toi pour que ta voix compte double. :love:

À+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

à voté   

... j'oubliais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

:love:


----------



## MrStone (19 Mai 2005)

Parce qu'avec celui-là, il se fout sincèrement de toi


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mai 2005)

of course  :love:


----------



## rezba (19 Mai 2005)

A voté. 
:love:


----------



## rezba (19 Mai 2005)

Juste, si je peux me permettre. Puisqu'il s'agit de mettre en doute la sincérité de poildep, j'aurais aussi proposé comme item :
- aucun (poildep n'est pas sincère)
- tous (poildep est un escroc)


:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

Celui avec les yeux ? :mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (19 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'il s'agit de mettre en doute la sincérité de poildep,


Que nenni, que nenni. Il s'agit de savoir lequel est sincère comme il le dit lui même.  Chacun l'avait compris. :rateau:

À+


P.S. Cela dit, pour l'heure une nette majorité se dégage sur l'aspect moqueur de sa personnalité. Je ne sais qu'en penser.


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Mai 2005)

je pencherais pour un :love: ironique


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2005)

Très cher Bilbo,

C'est avec grand plaisir que je vais participer au vote, mais j'aimerais avant avoir quelques détails qui peuvent modifier la case sur laquelle je vais cocher.

En effet, les liens que tu as pu tisser avec Poildep me semblent importants à préciser si tu souhaites savoir ce que nous pensons de son message.

Tu sais à quel point j'apprécie ton avatar qui n'est pas sans me rappeler un objet (si je puis dire) que je possède depuis ma naissance et qui, sous un certain angle, doit ressembler furieusement à l'image qui orne ton pseudo. Si j'envisage le fait que cette illustration n'ait pas été choisie au hasard et qu'elle soit un message à peine masqué à l'attention de certains pour des AES privées entre adultes consentants, cette phrase :



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne dirai rien quant à la qualité de nos échanges via les voies privées



Prend un sens radicalement différent selon que l'on se penche à droite, à gauche, ou que l'on garde la tête dans l'axe du corps.

Tu comprendras donc que j'attends une explication sur les mots "échanges" et "voies privées" avant de te répondre. Si toi et Poildep êtes mariés, tu envisageras aisément que le sens de ces smilley puisse être radicalement différent (par exemple que si il s'est agit d'une aventure d'un soir).

Si vous êtes mariés, c'est un appel au secours devant la lente décrépitude de votre couple. Cet appel est un cri du coeur posté un soir d'au fond des bois, et dans ce cas le :love: est important. A toi de saisir la balle au bond et de lui offrir un week-end en amoureux a Venise. Dans des gondoles qui se gondolent sous l'ombre de vos soupirs, vos yeux se croiseront à nouveau et vos corps affamés trouveront la nourriture que depuis trop de temps vous laissez sur la table de nuit au pied de la lampe à pompons.

Si vous n'êtes pas mariés, mais que vous avez des sentiments profonds l'une envers l'autre, le  peut se traduire par la volonté de te taquiner, de te faire réagir, d'une volonté mutine d'attirer l'attention pour que tu sois un peu plus tendre. Dis lui des mots doux, salaces, entraine le dans un tourbillon de folie. Le Belge aime le sucre : sois son pot de miel.

Si votre relation ne fut qu'une passade, un acte impulsif durant lequel l'appel des bêtes qui sommeillent en vous fut plus fort que la raison, le  est facilement traduisible par : "c'était cool, ciao bello". Je pense qu'il est inutile que tu répondes.

J'attends donc avant de glisser mon enveloppe virtuelle dans l'urne.

Sincèrement,

l'Amok.


----------



## Spyro (19 Mai 2005)

Moi je vote pour  ""


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> la réplique adéquate.
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Une idée  

Bilbo via les coups de boules


			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> _à salaud, salaud et demi   :love: (l'un de ces smileys est sincère )_




Ce partage d'un peu de vos échanges par voie privée est touchant :rateau:


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a bien argumenté.
Je vote comme lui :
 

Au fait, que font les instituts de sondage ?
(un petit tour du côté des voies privées pourrait être éclairant)


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

J'ai, avant d'envoyer le coup de boule dont il est question, reçu celui-ci de la part du créateur de ce sujet sans intérêt (bannissez-le !) :



			
				le coudboule de Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Salaud !



Persuadé qu'un seul des smileys de son agréable message était sincère, je n'ai pu lui répondre que par un message aussi empreint de mystère.

Quant à la réponse juste à la question de ce beau sujet créé par Bilbo (c'est un troll, bannissez-le !) :



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> - tous (poildep est un escroc)



vous êtes dans le vrai, Votre Éminence.* 





* on te parle pu comme ça à toi hein, mon Gégé ! :love:​


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui ce coup de boule de poildep.
> Je ne dirai rien quant à la qualité de nos échanges via les voies privées, ce n'est pas le propos.  En revanche, j'ai du mal à interpréter son message. Vous qui l'avez fréquenté bien plus que moi en ces lieux, aidez moi ; répondez au sondage pour que je puisse faire la réplique adéquate.
> 
> 
> ...


 Au fait, ça aiderait peut-être les gens à se forger une opinion si tu leur précisais que le coudboule était rouge.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mai 2005)

En fait ce serait pas un sujet parce que Bilbo savait que Poildep allait être débanni, pour revenir l'inciter au floud ?   



:love:


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce serait pas un sujet parce que Bilbo savait que Poildep allait être débanni, pour revenir l'inciter au floud ?
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


 Dans le même ordre d'idées, tu es une allumeuse.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mai 2005)

Gnu ?


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2005)

Un coup de boule
Un coup de rouge
Une allumeuse
Vont foutre le feu au bar
 :affraid:  :hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Explique moi ça, ça a l'air trés interessant !!


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

Loustic est une vraie allumeuse. De la pire espèce.


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Explique moi ça, ça a l'air trés interessant !!


 Charognard !


----------



## Le_iPodeur (19 Mai 2005)

ça part en règlement de compte...
on se croirait au lycée...

ça va finir en

je t'ai cassééééé !


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ça part en règlement de compte...
> on se croirait au lycée...
> 
> ça va finir en
> ...


 oui, tu as tout compris. Maintenant écarte-toi tu vas prendre des coups.


----------



## poildep (19 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Vous qui l'avez fréquenté bien plus que moi en ces lieux, aidez moi ; répondez au sondage pour que je puisse faire la réplique adéquate.



En fait, j'use des smileys de façon différente pour chacun. Pour vous aider dans votre choix sur ce sondage essentiel, je vous donne ici l'interprétation des smileys que j'adresse à Bilbo :

 : orchlor

 : orchlor

:love: : orchlor

à vous de faire votre opinion.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'use des smileys de façon différente pour chacun. Pour vous aider dans votre choix sur ce sondage essentiel, je vous donne ici l'interprétation des smileys que j'adresse à Bilbo :
> : orchlor
> : orchlor
> :love: : orchlor
> à vous de faire votre opinion.



*Tu nous éclaires plus par ton abat-jour*
que par tes eXplications     :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En fait, j'use des smileys de façon différente pour chacun. Pour vous aider dans votre choix sur ce sondage essentiel, je vous donne ici l'interprétation des smileys que j'adresse à Bilbo :
> 
> : orchlor
> 
> ...



Nul n'était besoin de donner de nouveaux éléments : mon opinion est faite depuis bien longtemps !


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

Votre Majesté (les majuscules y sont  ),


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si j'envisage le fait que cette illustration n'ait pas été choisie au hasard et qu'elle soit un message à peine masqué à l'attention de certains pour des AES privées entre adultes consentants,


Tu envisages bien ce que tu veux, cette illustration ne doit rien au hasard et, non, mon avatar n'est en rien un message masqué à l'attention de certains.  Dès lors, Votre Sérénissime Majesté Un Tantinet Obsédée (les majuscules y sont  ) comprendra aisément qu'il n'y a pas lieu de s'expliquer davantage sur les mots "échanges" et "voies privées". 


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'attends donc avant de glisser mon enveloppe virtuelle dans l'urne.


C'est avec l'excitation teintée du respect profond que je dois à Votre Altitude (les majuscules y sont  ) que j'attendais votre verdict.  Cette enveloppe virtuelle n'a hélas plus guère d'utilité.  En effet, ce pochard de poildep qui n'écume les bars qui l'acceptent encore que pour y semer la zizanie et le désordre s'est dévoilé.





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ça aiderait peut-être les gens à se forger une opinion si tu leur précisais que le coudboule était rouge.


Il va sans dire que c'est inexact. 

J'attire votre attention sur le fait que cet ignoble individu n'est qu'un repris de justice qui sort à peine de vos geôles. Avec tout le respect que je dois à Votre Altessissime (les majuscules y sont  ), je tiens à l'informer que l'administration pénitencière est mal tenue. Un tel malfrat ne saurait recouvrer la liberté qu'après avoir été évalué par une personne libre, indépendante et digne de foi. Si vous avez des problèmes de recrutement je soumets ma candidature à ce poste de "Juge d'application des peines".

Sincèrement.

Votre dévoué Bilbo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nul n'était besoin de donner de nouveaux éléments : mon opinion est faite depuis bien longtemps !




Tout de même, hormis le post de Bilbo le Grand (à défaut d'un circonflexe digne de son avatar, les majuscules ne sauraient manquer d'y être) révélant son sombre passé, le fait que l'individu en question s'allume et s'éteigne de la sorte fait de lui une sorte d'être alternatif presque stroboscopique. Entre deux éclairs fragmentant ses mouvements et nous éblouisssant nul ne sait quelles sont ses activités :mouais:


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Loustic est une vraie allumeuse. De la pire espèce.


Pour une fois, une véritable vérité vraie.
Mon nom le prouve (pas le pseudo).

A ceux qui l'ignoreraient,
en alsaco, orchlor signifie
trouduc.


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> A ceux qui l'ignoreraient,
> en alsaco, orchlor signifie
> trouduc.


Certes, certes, même si ce n'est qu'une traduction litérale. Pour développer toutes les subtilités de cette insulte la base des forums n'y suffirait pas.  À ce propos, les modos sont en vacances ? 

À+

P.S. Je pensais que le coup viendrait d'ailleurs.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> A ceux qui l'ignoreraient, en alsaco, orchlor signifie trouduc.



Dérivé de l'allemand* Arschloch *


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Votre Majesté ,
> Tu envisages bien ce que tu veux, cette illustration ne doit rien au hasard et, non, mon avatar n'est en rien un message masqué à l'attention de certains. Dès lors, Votre Sérénissime Majesté Un Tantinet Obsédée (les majuscules y sont) comprendra aisément qu'il n'y a pas lieu de s'expliquer davantage sur les mots "échanges" et "voies privées".



Il y a un gros point d'achoppement, bon Bilbo. Le sieur Poildep, pléonasme vivant (Belge saoulot), se répand partout sur la place en expliquant  à qui veut bien l'ouïr que sa libération n'est due qu'au fait de son aventure avec un ex-cardinal. Je passe les détails afin d'éviter à nos plus jeunes lecteurs des nuits agitées, mais je dois avouer qu'il me semblait impossible de réaliser -physiquement- des cabrioles pareilles, sauf pour un invertébré.

Nous ne voulons pas savoir ce qui se passe dans les couloirs lorsque les bureaux de modération se vident la nuit. Toi et Poildep pouvez bien faire ce que vous voulez tant que la place est nette le matin, mais il serait préférable que vos agissements coupables restent du domaine du privé, pour ne pas dire du secret. Cris et chuchotements furent perçus par des users de la nuit et nous furent rapportés par des membres en pleurs et au regard vide.

Ce mauvais exemple entâche la réputation de l'équipe toute entière. Nul n'est besoin de préciser que la grande majorité des modérateurs mêne une vie de moine, se dévouant corps et âme à sa mission (dans le cas de Mackie, nous pourrions même dire : cors et âme, vu que souvent il modère comme ses pieds).

A l'avenir, veuillez donc régler vos problèmes de couple en des endroits plus adaptés. Afin de vous y aider, le tribunal Macgéen vient de rendre sa sentence : le Poildep est interdit de séjour en France, et tu n'as l'autorisation de sortie du territoire qu'accompagné d'un vert ou d'un violet.

Vous ne devrez pas vous trouver l'une et l'autre dans un endroit dont le rayon (à partir d'un point que nous nommerons G, ce point étant central et étrangement au milieu du cercle) est de 90 -nonante- kilomètres.

Poildep est interdit de danses africaines. Chacun sait ici, depuis les témoignages de Mr Doquévile, qu'il profite de la musique chaloupée de ce continent pour adopter des poses lascives qui tournent la tête aux européens. Son couvre-chef branlant devra être débranché pour cesser de palpiter.

La peine prend effet ce jour pour une durée de 99 -nonante neuf- ans. Nous agirons ensuite en fonction de votre comportement.


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Votre Majesté (les majuscules y sont  ), .... (les majuscules y sont  ) etc. etc.



ben, alors Bilbo, c'est "Alice" qui t'a donné des idées, que tu ponctues tes messages de clips publicitaires


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sincèrement.
> 
> Votre dévoué Bilbo.




tien , bilbo a changé sa signature !!!!!!  

il n' y a plus de ....... a+ !!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tien , bilbo a changé sa signature !!!!!!
> 
> il n' y a plus de ....... a+ !!!!!!!



Roberta, tu sais bien que ton sens de l'observation nous laisse tous admiratifs, mais là il s'agit de choses sérieuses ! Nous nous occuperons des détails ensuite !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le sieur Poildep, pléonasme vivant (Belge saoulot), se répand partout sur la place ........




pour etre exact c'est un français venant d'un zoli coin avec lac et casino  :love: 
qui a decidé un beau jour d'aller visiter la belgik

il a aimé leur frites et depuis il ne s'est plus decollée de leur assiettes   


pour revenir au smile , le sincere c'est le ......sure et certaine de ce fait ,
il n'y a  que a voir son site poildepete pour comprendre monsieur abajour 
 




ps: toujours pressé Sa Majesté , le detail a aussi son importance !!!


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour etre exact c'est un français venant d'un zoli coin avec lac et casino
> qui a decidé un beau jour d'aller visiter la belgik
> il a aimé leur frites et depuis il ne s'est plus decollée de leur assiettes


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Son couvre-chef branlant devra être débranché pour cesser de palpiter.
> 
> La peine prend effet ce jour pour une durée de 99 -nonante neuf- ans. Nous agirons ensuite en fonction de votre comportement.


On n'est pas là pour rigoler, ça fout la trouille !!!
 :affraid: 
Les modos auraient une idée lumineuse s'ils vendaient l'abat-jour aux enchères.
Quel coup de pub pour MacG !
Et dans une ambiance feutrée, l'idéal (pas comme pour Alice).
La mise à prix devra attirer les GéGés (les GoGos), disons 1¤.
Nous allons assister à une belle bataille d'enchères.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>




pfffffffff     

au lieu de poster une traduc qui n'est pas une 
tu n'as que a corriger mes post , monsieur le professeur   





ps: je te vois arriver........si si tu as le temp !!!!!!!!! 

ps2 : tu corriges et tu ne marque pas : corrigé par Sa Majesté


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

on peut pas s'abstenter sans que ça déconne


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

>




sa ne marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ........


poildep , tu veux bien apprendre a SA Majesté comment on met en ligne un programme tout simple?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> poildep , tu veux bien apprendre a SA Majesté comment on met en ligne un programme tout simple?




C'est peut-être moins le programme qui pose problème que le maniement de la langue de Robertav.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être moins le programme qui pose problème que le maniement de la langue de Robertav.




en toot cas les belges sont pas idiots et EUX m'ont bien comprise  




> je confirme, pour les assiettes !


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa ne marche pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normal : c'est une version béta !


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

L'affichage fonctionne, mais lorsqu'on lance la traduction, tout semble perdre son latin !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'affichage fonctionne, mais lorsqu'on lance la traduction, tout semble perdre son latin !




c'est quoi ce truc ??????    

tu m'as mis dans tes favoris (tes) ?        


sinon, non tibo , c'est une "belgiquenne" ( :love: )  qui m'a boulée me confirmant
que poildep est bien accros aux assiettes belges    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'affichage fonctionne, mais lorsqu'on lance la traduction, tout semble perdre son latin !


Mais Qu'Il Est Kon  (les majuscules y sont)


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

Je ne comprends pas... Pourtant j'en ai un qui fonctionne impec'


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

*bilbo et pildep !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

venez vite moderer votre thread parce que la
il y a un loup qui poste n'importe quoi et je ne comprends pas


----------



## poildep (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bilbo et pildep !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> venez vite moderer votre thread parce que la
> il y a un loup qui poste n'importe quoi et je ne comprends pas


 Ah mais je n'ai rien à voir dans tout ça moi. C'est parce qu'il y a mon nom dans le titre du thread que j'ai la responsabilité de son contenu.


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bilbo et pildep !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> venez vite moderer votre thread parce que la
> il y a un loup qui poste n'importe quoi et je ne comprends pas


Normal il a bouffé cinq vaches et dédaigné des écolos gras !


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ce truc ??????
> 
> tu m'as mis dans tes favoris (tes) ?



Hum, Roberta, tu as déjà entendu parler de Tiger ? Réfléchis bien, ne fais pas autre chose pendant ce temps...

(Silence...)

Bon, donc : non. J't'essplique : dans Tiger, il a un nouveau truc qui s'appelle "Dashboard". Dans ce bidule tu peux mettre des p'tits zigouigouis qui s'appellent des "gadgets" (en français dans ze texte). Rien à voir avec des favoris, qu'ils soient capillaires ou informatiques.


(Silence...)

Bon, je reprends.

Tu as un ordinateur ? Comment, ca, non ? Et le truc sur lequelle tu tapes ? Oui, c'est un clavier, mais au bout du fil du clavier, tu vois le truc qui ronronne ?

Oui, c'est ca : c'est un ordinateur. Dans ton cas, un Apple (oui Roberta, c'est pour ca qu'il y a une pomme dessinée dessus, hein ? Oui, je sais c'est joli mais là n'est pas le problème, essaie de te concentrer un peu).

Pour que tout ca puisse fonctionner, il y a un système d'exploitation. Tu sais, le truc qui est livré sur un DVD et que tu regardes sur ta platine de salon parce que ca te fait dormir ? Bon, donc, depuis quelques années déjà, Apple donne des noms de félins a ses systèmes. Il y eu Puma, Jaguar, Panther. En 2005 (donc cette année) est sorti "Tiger" (oui, je sais que tu sais que ca veut dire Tigre en Anglais). Donc, Tiger .....


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

rhô le moqueur


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas... Pourtant j'en ai un qui fonctionne impec'



ça y est, sm est partie ce jeter dans le lac


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hum, Roberta, tu as déjà entendu parler de Tiger ? Réfléchis bien, ne fais pas autre chose pendant ce temps...
> 
> (Silence...)
> 
> ..






figure toi que j'ai bien cet animal, bien emballé dans un beau papier bleu fnac  

le saint homme m l'as offert croyant ce dimanche la fete de mere
je pourrais l'ouvrir si je veux mais j'attends ton fils venir me l'installer   

donc ; mon cher loup , de que le dvd je l'envoie dans la platine du salon
je te dira quel effet cela me fera


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça y est, sm est partie ce jeter dans le lac



Mackie, ca te branche d'être béta-testeur pour une appli de traduction ?!


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> figure toi que j'ai bien cet animal, bien emballé dans un beau papier bleu fnac
> 
> le saint homme m l'as offert croyant ce dimanche la fete de mere
> je pourrais l'ouvrir si je veux mais j'attends ton fils venir me l'installer




plait-il ? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je pourrais l'ouvrir si je veux mais j'attends ton fils venir me l'installer



Que vas-tu faire de fifille ?  Remarque elle a son garde du corps bionique, sage précaution


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> plait-il ? :love:




je vois que tu as loupé cela !!!!!!!  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3184218&postcount=1835

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3184247&postcount=1842

et sortout cela   

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3184255&postcount=1846


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2005)

bon, c'est bien le paris-bale qu'il faut prendre pour venir chez toi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3184255&postcount=1846




Tu as même pensé à une arme de destruction "mackive" :rose: ! Mamanchérie ! :affraid:


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> figure toi que j'ai bien cet animal, bien emballé dans un beau papier bleu fnac
> 
> le saint homme m l'as offert croyant ce dimanche la fete de mere
> je pourrais l'ouvrir si je veux mais j'attends ton fils venir me l'installer
> ...



C'est malin....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

oui oui j'ai pensé a tout :

2 superbes fifilles gardé par cerbere mamancherie !!!!      


et oui encore une fois macki , cest bien paris-bale si tu arrives en avion


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin....




quand on sai pas faire jou-jou avec les boutons, on ne le touche pas !!!!  



edit : c'est cela un kernel panik ????


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

Ça vous ennuie si je glisse un démenti entre vos turpitudes ? 


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le sieur Poildep, pléonasme vivant (Belge saoulot), se répand partout sur la place en expliquant  à qui veut bien l'ouïr que sa libération n'est due qu'au fait de son aventure avec un ex-cardinal.


Cela ne m'étonne guère de sa part. Étant, pour l'heure, le seul cardinal défroqué, il est évident que je suis la seule personne visée. Je démens formellement et aisément.  Aisément parce que si l'opinion qu'on peut avoir de ce malfaisant ne fait pas de doute, il est une chose qu'on lui accorde sans regimber : ce n'est pas un imbécile. Or, pourquoi eût-il tenté de me corrompre alors que je n'ai plus le moindre pouvoir ?





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne voulons pas savoir ce qui se passe dans les couloirs lorsque les bureaux de modération se vident la nuit. [...] Cris et chuchotements furent perçus par des users de la nuit et nous furent rapportés par des membres en pleurs et au regard vide.


Cela m'a été rapporté aussi. Certains disaient même, la voix brisée par l'horreur, avoir entendu comme des hennissements dans la chambre des cardinaux. À l'évidence, les moments de détentes que j'y passais, un verre de whisky à la main et les pieds sur la table sont révolus ; d'autres activités y ont désormais cours. J'en doute d'autant moins, qu'hormis les rumeurs il y a des signes qui ne trompent pas. Comment expliquer qu'un modérateur posé et exemplaire soit devenu cet être abject qui ne contrôle plus ses actes une fois devenu cardinal. :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Il se passe de drôles de choses lorsque les bureaux de modération se vident la nuit, en effet. :sick:

À+


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il fut un temps où l'Amok l'avait exigé mais le moteur de recherche ne remonte pas aussi loin, pas moyen de remettre la main dessus. Puisque les archives sont détruites, le texte n'est plus applicable : je crois que je vais cesser d'avoir cette habitude. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

l'éternel trojan...


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Comment expliquer qu'un modérateur posé et exemplaire soit devenu cet être abject



L'alcool. 

Il offre son corps, prêt aux pires bassesses, pour une bouteille de Gévéor 3 étoiles !


----------



## macinside (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui oui j'ai pensé a tout :
> 
> 2 superbes fifilles gardé par cerbere mamancherie !!!!
> 
> ...




il ne reste plus qu'a occupé mamancherie


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ... que le maniement de la langue de Robertav.



Là, j'ai comme l'impression qu'on pourrait facilement partir sur une pente savonneuse


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai comme l'impression qu'on pourrait facilement partir sur une pente savonneuse



Elle s'est fait doubler au poteau par la Suissesse violette, pour les raisons indiquées ci-dessus, et qui porte maintenant dans les AES le surnom, peu recommandable, de "langue de Vaud"


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'est fait doubler au poteau par la Suissesse violette, pour les raisons indiquées ci-dessus, et qui porte maintenant dans les AES le surnom, peu recommandable, de "langue de Vaud"



La vache ! ça fait un effet boeuf. Moi qui croyais que les suisses étaient plutôt spécialistes en râpe à fromage, on m'aurait trompé ?


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La vache ! ça fait un effet boeuf. Moi qui croyais que les suisses étaient plutôt spécialistes en râpe à fromage, on m'aurait trompé ?



Vous n'imaginez pas à quel point je m'auto-modère là !


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'imaginez pas à quel point je m'auto-modère là !



Mais que rumine-t-il donc ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous n'imaginez pas à quel point je m'auto-modère là !


 
Ca se voit: t'es tout violet!


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

*Tududuuuu ! Flash spécial de la Sofres*

Si à ce jour, une nette majorité (46,94 %) se dégage pour dire que Poildep n'était sincère que quand il tirait la langue, l'analyse de ce résultat serait sans intérêt si on ne se penchait pas sur l'évolution des réponses à ce sondage dans le temps.

En effet, nous sommes parti dans les deux premières heures à 100 %   de réponses pour "" à une inflexion vers ":love:" et "" à partir de  l'intervention de l'amok. Ce retournement de situation ne peut être interprété que d'une manière : l'éclairage donné par le cardinal a changé le sens des deux derniers smileys et leur a donné une connotation sexuelle. Le Sofres regrette le fait qu'elle n'ait pas vu cet aspect des choses et remercie l'amok pour ces éclaircissements.  Mais la rigueur scientifique impose de le dire : ce sondage est nul et non avenu puisque la question était mal posée.


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *Tududuuuu ! Flash spécial de la Sofres*
> 
> .... l'éclairage donné par le cardinal



C'est plus un forum informatique, c'est un magasin de luminaires. Je savais qu'il y avait des lumières sur MacGé, mais là je suis ébloui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La vache ! ça fait un effet boeuf. Moi qui croyais que les suisses étaient plutôt spécialistes en râpe à fromage, on m'aurait trompé ?



Des râpes en aluminium brossé ?


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

D'autant que la Suisse est fourbe : chacun a pu le voir à l'oeuvre...

Il profite du fait que l'environement soit bruyant pour te glisser à l'oreille : "je suis _du_ canton...". Toi, emporté par la folie du dance floor tu comprends "je suis _de_ Canton" et hop, t'as l'imagination qui se barre en tongs : le charme de l'Orient, les plaisirs inconnus, la baguette magique... Tu te vois déjà dans un bain de mousse sur lequel apeusanteurisent des nénuphars, des voiles coniques, et si tu finis sur la paille, c'est celle de riz. T'as le chapeau circonflexe, tu sens que pour une fois tu vas pouvoir débrider tes instincts les plus cachés... 

Résultat, la deception est a la hauteur de la note qu'il te présente au réveil. Et quel réveil ! Web'o démaquillé, c'est ce que c'est : une Suisse pas peignée. :affraid:


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Des râpes en aluminium brossé ?



du genre : "Tu peux te brosser !" plutôt


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> du genre : "Tu peux te brosser !" plutôt




Pas du tout le peigne semble de rigueur et non la brosse


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

_
Pour qu'j'finisse mon service
Au Tonkin je suis parti
Ah ! quel beau pays mesdames
C'est l'Paradis des petites femmes
Elles sont belles et fidèles
Et je suis devenu l'chéri
D'une petit femme du pays
Qui s'appelle Mélaoli

{Refrain:}
Je suis gobé d'une petite
C'est une Anna, c'est une Anna, une Annamite
Elle est vive, elle est charmante
C'est comme un z'oiseau qui chante
Je l'appelle ma p'tite bourgeoise
Ma Tonkiki, ma Tonkiki, ma Tonkinoise
Y en a d'autres qui m'font les doux yeux
Mais c'est elle que j'aime le mieux

L'soir on cause
Des tas d'choses
Avant de se mettre au pieu
J'apprends la géographie
D'la Chine et d'la Mandchourie
Les frontières, les rivières
Le Fleuve Jaune et le Fleuve Bleu
Y a même l'Amour c'est curieux
Qu'arrose l'Empire du Milieu
{au Refrain}

Très gentille, c'est la fille
D'un mandarin très fameux
C'est pour ça qu'sur sa poitrine
Elle a deux p'tites mandarines
Peu gourmande, elle ne demande
Quand nous mangeons tous les deux
Qu'une banane c'est peu couteux
Moi j'y en donne autant qu'elle veut
{au Refrain}

Mais tout passe et tout casse
En France je dus rentrer
J'avais l'c½ur plein de tristesse
De quitter ma chère maitresse
L'ame en peine, ma petite reine
Etait venue m'accompagner
Mais avant d'nous séparer
Je lui dis, dans un baiser

{Refrain:}
Ne pleure pas si je te quitte
Petite Anna, petite Anna, petite Annamite
Tu m'as donné ta jeunesse
Ton amour et tes caresses
T'étais ma petite bourgeoise
Ma Tonkiki, ma Tonkiki, ma Tonkinoise
Dans mon c½ur j'garderai toujours
Le souvenir de nos amours_

(Paroles: Georges Villard, adap: par H.Christiné. Musique: Vincent Scotto.)


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que la Suisse est fourbe : chacun a pu le voir à l'oeuvre...
> 
> Il profite du fait que l'environement soit bruyant pour te glisser à l'oreille : "je suis _du_ canton...". Toi, emporté par la folie du dance floor tu comprends "je suis _de_ Canton" et hop, t'as l'imagination qui se barre en tongs : le charme de l'Orient, les plaisirs inconnus, la baguette magique... Tu te vois déjà dans un bain de mousse sur lequel apeusanteurisent des nénuphars, des voiles coniques, et si tu finis sur la paille, c'est celle de riz. T'as le chapeau circonflexe, tu sens que pour une fois tu vas pouvoir débrider tes instincts les plus cachés...


Il m'a fait le coup mercredi au Pub Le Snoupy !!! la vache ! il a profité de ma concentration sur la dédi de robertov ! il m'a promis de ces trucs pour la mini-aes !!!


----------



## Grug (20 Mai 2005)

So that I finish my service In Tonkin 
I left Ah! which beautiful country ùesdaùes
 It is the Paradise of the small women 
They are beautiful and faithful
 And I became the darling
 Of small a woman of the country
 Who is called Mélaoli 
{Refrain:} 
I am gobé of small It is an Anna, it is an Anna, Annamite 
It is sharp, it is charming 
It is as a z' bird which sings 
I call it my p' tite middle-class 
My Tonkiki, my Tonkiki, my Tonkinoise 
There has of them others which make me the soft eyes 
But it is it whom I like best 
The evening one causes Heaps of things 
Before putting itself at the pile 
I learn the geography 
From China and Mandchourie 
Borders, rivers The Yellow River and the Blue River 
Y has even the Love they are curious 
What sprinkles the Empire of the Medium 
{with the Refrain} Very nice, it is the girl 
Of very famous Mandarin It is for that that on its chest 
It has two p' tites tangerines 
Not very greedy, it does not require 
When we eat both 
That a banana they is inexpensive 
Me I give there as far as she wants 
{with the Refrain}
 But any master key and any break-in In France 
I due to return 
I had the heart full with sadness 
To leave my dear mistress 
The heart in sorrow, my small queen 
Had come to accompany me
 But before separating us I say to him, in a kiss 
{Refrain:} 
Do not cry if I leave you Small Anna, small Anna, small Annamite 
You gave me your youth 
Your love and your caresses 
Were to you my small middle-class woman 
My Tonkiki, my Tonkiki, my Tonkinoise 
In my heart I will always keep 
The memory of our loves


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _
> Ne pleure pas si je te quitte
> Petite Anna, petite Anna, petite Annamite
> Tu m'as donné ta jeunesse
> ...



Je vois d'ici l'Amok parcourant les rues plus ou moins mal femmées des centre-ville décatis et poussant la goualante sinon devant sa cour, du moins dans les cours et courettes, sa sébile à la main, la main sur le coeur, le coeur sur la main   

Et des frenêtres vermoulues pleuvant à foison tout ce qu'il faut pour que robertav puisse préparer un minestrone   

Manque plus qu'un ogre de barbarie pour l'accompagner (je vous laisse émettre toutes suggestions éventuelles à cet égard).


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus qu'un ogre de barbarie pour l'accompagner (je vous laisse émettre toutes suggestions éventuelles à cet égard).


Pas toutes, non, pas toutes. Je m'oppose à ce que WebO fasse les ch½urs. :affraid:



À+


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> les rues plus ou moins mal femmées



Prenez en de la graine, tricards du post !   



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus qu'un ogre de barbarie pour l'accompagner (je vous laisse émettre toutes suggestions éventuelles à cet égard).



iMax qui fait le p'tit singe portant la sebile !


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> iMax qui fait le p'tit singe portant la cébille !


À la fois drôle et inspirant la compassion, tu ne pouvais mieux trouver. 

À+


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> À la fois dôle et inspirant la compassion, tu ne pouvais mieux trouver.



J'ai essayé Mackie avant, mais il faisait peur aux enfants et effrayait les femmes !  iMax est plus consensuel (en un mot) !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

et sa continue.....et bla bla .....et tati tata  

et la sincerité de poildep dans tout cela ?


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé Mackie avant...


C'est du beau !!!


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et sa continue.....et bla bla .....et tati tata
> et la sincerité de poildep dans tout cela ?




Genre : "_Bonjour, j'ai manqué un truc ?_


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la sincerité de poildep dans tout cela ?


Suis un peu robertav. Ce point est réglé depuis le post 31 du présent fil. Même la Sofres dit que la question ne se pose plus. 



À+


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> C'est du beau !!!


Tiens, je t'avais oublié toi.  Mais, il ne faut pas que je cède à la tentation. Ça se mange froid ces choses là. 



À+


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

vla tit pas qu'ça r'commence, je sens que je vais poster sec ....


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je t'avais oublié toi. Mais, il ne faut pas que je cède à la tentation. Ça se mange froid ces choses là.



J'ai mangé un demi-nioub/frites lors d'une AES : j'ai été malade comme un chien. Pourtant il était frais : 3 posts au compteur.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mangé un demi-nioub/frites lors d'une AES : j'ai été malade comme un chien. Pourtant il était frais : 3 posts au compteur.


 
Ah oui mais attention: meme bien frais le nioub doit être rincé abondament a grande eau, si non c'est comme les rognons, ça garde une odeur de pipi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Suis un peu robertav. Ce point est réglé depuis le post 31 du présent fil. Même la Sofres dit que la question ne se pose plus.
> 
> 
> 
> À+





quel traître !!!!!!!!!


----------



## loustic (20 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui mais attention: meme bien frais le nioub doit être rincé abondament a grande eau, si non c'est comme les rognons, ça garde une odeur de pipi.



jpmiss   ou    jmpiss   ???????

C'est du propre !!!!!!


----------



## poildep (20 Mai 2005)

Je viens de voir la signature de Bilbo. Je sens que je vais placer ma sincérité dans d'autres smileys :


----------



## Spyro (20 Mai 2005)

44 votants !!  :rateau:
_ Et combien de doubles (voir plus) pseudos ??  _


----------



## poildec (20 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 44 votants !!  :rateau:
> _ Et combien de doubles (voir plus) pseudos ??  _


J'ai voté avec douze pseudos différents.


----------



## Spyro (20 Mai 2005)

Tu vises le nonantuple pseudo ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir la signature de Bilbo. Je sens que je vais placer ma sincérité dans d'autres smileys :


il a une signature ??


----------



## poildep (20 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il a une signature ??


 oui : À+


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir la signature de Bilbo. Je sens que je vais placer ma sincérité dans d'autres smileys :


Qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive ?  J'avais cru comprendre qu'on t'avait mis à l'ombre pour préserver ta santé. :hosto: Je ne pensais pas à mal. :bebe:

À+


----------



## rezba (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive ?  J'avais cru comprendre qu'on t'avait mis à l'ombre pour préserver ta santé. :hosto: Je ne pensais pas à mal. :bebe:
> 
> À+



C'est marrant cette métaphore que tu utilises jusque dans ta signature. Cellule, enfermement, mise à l'ombre.
Le bannissement, ce n'est pas ça, c'est l'exil.
Et l'exil, pour les addicts, c'est plutôt la liberté de faire autre chose!


----------



## poildep (20 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et l'exil, pour les addicts, c'est plutôt la liberté de faire autre chose!


Ceci dit, pour ceux qui ne le savent pas (parfois j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il y en a), on est libre de faire autre chose MÊME quand on est pas banni.


----------



## poildep (20 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il t'arrive ?  J'avais cru comprendre qu'on t'avait mis à l'ombre pour préserver ta santé. :hosto: Je ne pensais pas à mal. :bebe:


C'est le smiley que je n'aime pas. Pas assez sincère.


----------



## Bilbo (20 Mai 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant cette métaphore que tu utilises jusque dans ta signature. Cellule, enfermement, mise à l'ombre.
> Le bannissement, ce n'est pas ça, c'est l'exil.
> Et l'exil, pour les addicts, c'est plutôt la liberté de faire autre chose!


Ben moi, je pensais être à la page. Mais bon, si ce n'est que ça ... j'ai changé ma signature. 

   

À+


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2005)

ah c'est beau tout est à l'envers on dirait un lendemain de touze


----------



## poildep (21 Mai 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, si ce n'est que ça ... j'ai changé ma signature.


C'est nul, on dirait une signature de super-modo.


----------

